# Kioti CK30 Clutch



## Shaner1

About 1 1/2 years ago I bought a new Kioti CK30. Now with 160 hours the clutch has gone out. The dealer tells me that since the 2 stage clutch is a dry type clutch it is not considered part of the drive train and will not be covered under the warranty. I am new to tractors. I cannot imagine the clutch not being part of the drive train.

Guidance and direction would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells

Your dealer is correct. The clutch is considered a consumable wear part by every tractor manufacturer.

I see a lot of clutch failures on every brand and model of tractor equipped with a shuttle shift. Just bite the bullet and replace the clutch.

The most common reason for clutch failures in shuttle shift tractors is the operator shifting under full RPM and not coming to a full stop before changing direction. When using the shuttle for loader work use the foot throttle, let off the throttle, then shift and change directions after coming to a complete stop, then apply the throttle after the clutch has fully engaged.


----------



## Shaner1

Thanks for the information. Most of the hours are pulling a disk and running the bush-hog. The tip for using the foot throttle while operating the loader is appreciated.

Do all tractor clutches have a life expectancy of 160 hours or just Kioti?


----------



## DK35vince

Shaner1 said:


> Thanks for the information. Most of the hours are pulling a disk and running the bush-hog. The tip for using the foot throttle while operating the loader is appreciated.
> 
> Do all tractor clutches have a life expectancy of 160 hours or just Kioti?


Depends mostly on the operator.
My Kioti DK 35 has 2060 hours and has never needed the first clutch adjustment yet.


----------

